# eels in Ohio?



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

I was wandering today if any of you couth an eel ever in Ohio. I did some research (read: typed "eel ohio" in google) and looks like they exist here. So, how is it, anyone aimed on eel before?
Greg


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

It's in jigger's photo gallery caught by fishsticks. Caught on the Ohio River.
They were fishing for cats.


----------



## rac123 (May 20, 2004)

What are they good for????aren't they mud dwellers???just wondering?caught mud dogs before but never any eels!  l


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

I know they are supposed to be good to eat. You nail them down & peel off the skin & it's all nice meat left. I don't think they are bottom feeders, but not sure. Do a search. I think they are more prevalent up North? Maybe they run into the rivers from the sea? I'm thinking St. Lawrence Seaway for some reason.


----------



## dfoxfish (Apr 13, 2004)

i think i saw a tv show not too long ago that mentioned them and i think they were considered an endangered species.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

caught one in the walhoning river about the same size as fish sticks. dad cleaned it and we ate it.taste like fish. in in ol country., europe, they are a delicacy.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Interesting, but not about here.
http://www.skiptonps.vic.edu.au/eels.htm


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

http://www.landbigfish.com/fish/fish.cfm?ID=74
That eel Chris caught was probably a state record for KY & IN both as it's common water....


----------



## rac123 (May 20, 2004)

Iffn' a fellow caught one of these eels,where would he grab it??Don't look like there is much work with?like a snake go for the head????


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't know, when I was a kid & we'd get one, my dad would always start cussing a storm & cut the line. Used to always say the slime would never come off if you touched one. That was in the Barge Canal in Rochester,NY
I think it killed him to cut line on a 5 cent hook & sinker


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

Oh yeas, they are delicacy. To make it funny for you guys I tell they cost about $30 per kilogram (smoked) in my country, about 10x more then fresh carp.

Eel is the best fish out there for smoking, absolutely amazing. They are predators, but more less like catfish, I think they do not say "no" for a dead fish etc.
greg


----------



## ShoreBoundOne (Apr 6, 2004)

Growing up on the Chesapeake Bay.....you couldnt go fishing without catching plenty of eels...and yes...they are the slimeiest things i have ever touched...and will ruin your fishin rigs by spinning....but i would bring em home anyway and Dad would throw em on the smoker...yummy.

Mitch


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

This is a short life history I found on American eels. We caught 2 about the size of the one in the picture that Mr Fish posted one night on Ky Lake back in the mid-80's. What a chore just trying to hold one to get it un-hooked  .

Life History Notes: 
AMERICAN EEL 
COMMON NAMES: American eel, Freshwater eel, Common eel, Atlantic eel 
SCIENTIFIC NAME: Anquilla rostrata

IDENTIFICATION: American eels are brownish in color with a slender snake-like body and a small pointed head. The dorsal fin is long, extending more than half the length of the body and joins the tail and anal fins. They have short rounded pectoral fins and no pelvic fins. The mouth has numerous small teeth. Adult eels are very muscular, slimy and difficult to hold.

RANGE AND HABITAT: The American eel may be found at times in any stream in Ohio and in Lake Erie. They occur most often in moderate or large rivers with continuous flow and moderately clear water.

LIFE HISTORY: Adult American eels migrate to the Sargasso Sea, a calm area in the southeast section of the Atlantic Ocean, to spawn and then probably die. After hatching, young eels migrate toward North America and enter freshwater systems to mature. Male eels remain near river mouths or in brackish water, but the females migrate upriver until they run into an impassable object. While in fresh water, eels are secretive and hide in deep pools around cover and then feed during the night. Adult eels primarily eat fish or crayfish, but will feed upon anything they find. Females spend between 5 and 20 years in freshwater.

ADULT SIZE: Male eels grow to about 18 inches, but females can reach up to 52 inches in length.

FISHING METHODS: American eels are usually caught incidentally while fishing in rivers for other species of fish. Most are caught at night on small, live or dead fish bait. Anglers using trotlines in rivers occasionally catch eels.


----------



## eatwhatyoukeep (May 2, 2005)

I've fished with eels a couple of times in Maine, didn't realize they came all the way up the Ohio river. If you grab one use either a dry towel or piece of newspaper to grab them with. They are strong and slippery and you will be embarrassed without the towel. But, grab them with a dry towel and it isn't a problem. They will bite you but don't have teeth that I remember. There were people in Vermont that fished for them at night using lights and electroshockers then cooked them in local restaurants.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

When I was younger we used to catch eels all the time in the Ohio river. Most of them were caught in the creek chanels coming into the river. I will have to say most of the ones we caught were small nothing like the one mrfishohio is holding up. Great Catch!


----------



## DrChip (Sep 6, 2004)

Growing up on the Eastern Shore of Maryland, watermen would use salted cut eels as crab bait. They still do -- I used that as recently as a few years ago when I went back home. Given how the crabbing has been there so far this year, it's a wonder they don't just sell the eel in Europe and give up crabbing altogether!!!


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Not me Snyd..it's fishsticks (Chris), we went to TN Cumberland River 2 years ago too


----------



## dfoxfish (Apr 13, 2004)

you stole my avatar!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Catch them all the time in the atlantic. It is amazing how they get passed dams. We use them for bait trying to catch cobia.


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

dfoxfish said:


> you stole my avatar!


Sorry man, I just picked the one that looks kinda like me!


----------



## dfoxfish (Apr 13, 2004)

Buddy Punk said:


> Sorry man, I just picked the one that looks kinda like me!


  wow...i was thinking the same thing! lmao!


----------

